# Mis aplicaciones que usan GTK+ ya no funcionan !!!

## Diabliyo

Utilizo Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 con kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r1. Siempre que inicio mi sistema realizo el proceso de sincronicacion del portage (emerge --sync). Asi que por lo general siempre mantengo (en lo mas posible) todo actualizado !!....

En fin, por lo general siempre corro una aplicacion que utiliza python (emesene) y otra que usa gtk+ (cedega), pero ya hace 1 mes que no puedo correr las aplicaciones, los errores que me salen son:

```
shell# cedega

F1 2009-01-14 14:27:34,052 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk

shell# emesene

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emesene", line 31, in <module>

    import Controller

  File "/usr/local/emesene/Controller.py", line 21, in <module>

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk

```

El mismo error surge estando como root o usuario comun.

Alguien podria orientarme ???

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ejecuta el comando revdep-rebuild que viene con el paquete app-portage/gentoolkit.

Eso te debería reinstalar dev-python/pygtk y alguna otra dependencia rota si la hubiera.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ejecuta el comando revdep-rebuild que viene con el paquete app-portage/gentoolkit.
> 
> Eso te debería reinstalar dev-python/pygtk y alguna otra dependencia rota si la hubiera.
> 
> Salud!

 

Gracias por tu atencion Inodoro_Pereyra, he realizado los comandos y me ha salido el siguiente error:

Sincronizando Portage

```
//sincronizar portage

shell# emerge --sync 2> ERROR

shell# cat ERROR

Number of files: 130885

Number of files transferred: 453

Total file size: 171116217 bytes

Total transferred file size: 1934561 bytes

Literal data: 1934561 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3214750

File list generation time: 28.732 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 52862

Total bytes received: 3887296

sent 52862 bytes  received 3887296 bytes  86596.88 bytes/sec

total size is 171116217  speedup is 43.43

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://128.10.252.13/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2009

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'
```

revdep-rebuid

```
shell# revdep-rebuid 2> ERROR

shell# cat ERROR

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[2]: *** [ca/ca.po] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

(cd es/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > es.po.tmp &&     cp es.po.tmp es.po && rm -f es.po.tmp)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[2]: *** [es/es.po] Error 1

make[2]: *** [en_GB/en_GB.po] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3028:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2083:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 [33;01m*[0m you have the following choices:

 [32;01m*[0m - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 [32;01m*[0m - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 [32;01m*[0m   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 [32;01m*[0m - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 [32;01m*[0m - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 [32;01m*[0m   remove temporary files, and try again.

 [32;01m*[0m   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m To remove temporary files, please run:

 [32;01m*[0m rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

----------

## Diabliyo

continuando...

He realizdo la actualizacion del siguiente paquete y he obtenido lo siguiente:

Actualizacion de libxml2

```
shell# emerge libxml2
```

Intentando de nuevo revdep-rebuild

```
shell# revdep-rebuild > ERROR

shell# cat ERROR

[31;01m--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------[0m

[31;01mLOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-16529.log"[0m

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

[31;01m--------------------------------------------------------------------------------[0m

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 [33;01m*[0m you have the following choices:

 [32;01m*[0m - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 [32;01m*[0m - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 [32;01m*[0m   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 [32;01m*[0m - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 [32;01m*[0m - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 [32;01m*[0m   remove temporary files, and try again.

 [32;01m*[0m   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m To remove temporary files, please run:

 [32;01m*[0m rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Last edited by Diabliyo on Wed Jan 14, 2009 6:13 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Txema

En el primer mensaje no hay ningún error, y en el segundo es bastante claro, te falta un archivo:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av1 dev-libs/libxml2

 

La pregunta es, ¿cómo has instalado revdep-rebuild sin instalar libxml2? ^^"

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> En el primer mensaje no hay ningún error, y en el segundo es bastante claro, te falta un archivo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge -av1 dev-libs/libxml2 
> 
> La pregunta es, ¿cómo has instalado revdep-rebuild sin instalar libxml2? ^^"

 

Disculpa, fue error de escritura. En ves de poner shell# revdep-rebuild puse: emerge revdep-rebuild... He corregido el post anterior

----------

## Txema

Pega la salida de /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log

----------

## Diabliyo

Mientras realizaba revdep-rebuild note que al iniciar se intentaban bajar e instalar dos paquetes, que son: emul-linux-soundlib y gnome-control-center. De modo que accedi al directorio /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/ y elimine todos los archivos *.err, posteriormente realize la instalacion manual:

```
shell# emerge emul-linux-soundlib

shell# etc-update

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# ldconfig
```

Posteriormente volvi hacer revdep-rebuild y consegui:

```
shell# revdep-rebuild > ERROR

shell# cat ERROR

[31;01m--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------[0m

[31;01mLOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-16529.log"[0m

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

[31;01m--------------------------------------------------------------------------------[0m

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 [33;01m*[0m

 [33;01m*[0m revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 [33;01m*[0m you have the following choices:

 [32;01m*[0m - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 [32;01m*[0m - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 [32;01m*[0m   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 [32;01m*[0m - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 [32;01m*[0m - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 [32;01m*[0m   remove temporary files, and try again.

 [32;01m*[0m   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 [32;01m*[0m

 [32;01m*[0m To remove temporary files, please run:

 [32;01m*[0m rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr 
```

Asumo que el error es por parte de gnome-control-center, ya que si hago manualmente emerge gnome-control-center se obtiene el mismo error. Por lo tanto aqui dejo el contenido del archivo /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/temp/build.log.Last edited by Diabliyo on Wed Jan 14, 2009 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

```
ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir fr/

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

(cd fr/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > fr.po.tmp &&     cp fr.po.tmp fr.po && rm -f fr.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir it/

(cd it/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > it.po.tmp &&     cp it.po.tmp it.po && rm -f it.po.tmp)

mkdir ja/

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

(cd ja/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > ja.po.tmp &&     cp ja.po.tmp ja.po && rm -f ja.po.tmp)

mkdir oc/

(cd oc/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > oc.po.tmp &&     cp oc.po.tmp oc.po && rm -f oc.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir pa/

(cd pa/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > pa.po.tmp &&     cp pa.po.tmp pa.po && rm -f pa.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir pl/

(cd pl/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > pl.po.tmp &&     cp pl.po.tmp pl.po && rm -f pl.po.tmp)

mkdir pt/

(cd pt/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > pt.po.tmp &&     cp pt.po.tmp pt.po && rm -f pt.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir pt_BR/

(cd pt_BR/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > pt_BR.po.tmp &&     cp pt_BR.po.tmp pt_BR.po && rm -f pt_BR.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir ru/

(cd ru/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > ru.po.tmp &&     cp ru.po.tmp ru.po && rm -f ru.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir sv/

mkdir uk/

(cd sv/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > sv.po.tmp &&     cp sv.po.tmp sv.po && rm -f sv.po.tmp)

(cd uk/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > uk.po.tmp &&     cp uk.po.tmp uk.po && rm -f uk.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir vi/

(cd vi/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > vi.po.tmp &&     cp vi.po.tmp vi.po && rm -f vi.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

mkdir zh_CN/

(cd zh_CN/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > zh_CN.po.tmp &&     cp zh_CN.po.tmp zh_CN.po && rm -f zh_CN.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

xsltproc -o control-center-C.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename control-center --stringparam db2omf.format 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang C --stringparam db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/share/omf" --stringparam db2omf.help_dir "/usr/share/gnome/help" --stringparam db2omf.omf_in "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/control-center.omf.in"  --stringparam db2omf.scrollkeeper_cl "`scrollkeeper-config --pkgdatadir`/Templates/C/scrollkeeper_cl.xml" `/usr/bin/pkg-config --variable db2omf gnome-doc-utils` C/control-center.xml || { rm -f "control-center-C.omf"; exit 1; }

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

if ! test -d pt_BR/; then mkdir pt_BR/; fi

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

xsltproc -o control-center-ca.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename control-center --stringparam db2omf.format 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang ca --stringparam db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/share/omf" --stringparam db2omf.help_dir "/usr/share/gnome/help" --stringparam db2omf.omf_in "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/control-center.omf.in"  --stringparam db2omf.scrollkeeper_cl "`scrollkeeper-config --pkgdatadir`/Templates/C/scrollkeeper_cl.xml" `/usr/bin/pkg-config --variable db2omf gnome-doc-utils` ca/control-center.xml || { rm -f "control-center-ca.omf"; exit 1; }

xsltproc -o control-center-en_GB.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename control-center --stringparam db2omf.format 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang en_GB --stringparam db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/share/omf" --stringparam db2omf.help_dir "/usr/share/gnome/help" --stringparam db2omf.omf_in "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/control-center.omf.in"  --stringparam db2omf.scrollkeeper_cl "`scrollkeeper-config --pkgdatadir`/Templates/C/scrollkeeper_cl.xml" `/usr/bin/pkg-config --variable db2omf gnome-doc-utils` en_GB/control-center.xml || { rm -f "control-center-en_GB.omf"; exit 1; }

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

>>> Source compiled.

[31;01m--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------[0m

[31;01mLOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-9099.log"[0m

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

[31;01m--------------------------------------------------------------------------------[0m

```

----------

## chumi

Creo que este error ya lo sufrí yo hace tiempo... Échale un vistazo a este post, según el mismo, todo se arregla con emerge app-text/gnome-doc-utils.

A mi me funcionó...

Saludos!!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *chumi wrote:*   

> Creo que este error ya lo sufrí yo hace tiempo... Échale un vistazo a este post, según el mismo, todo se arregla con emerge app-text/gnome-doc-utils.
> 
> A mi me funcionó...
> 
> Saludos!!

 

Exactamente xD... Al instalar el paquete gnome-doc-utils es posible instalar el paquete faltante gnome-control-center.

Ahora el problema es que despues de que se instalo satisfactoriamente el paquete gnome-control-center, me pide instalar otro paquete en donde tambien sale un error  :Sad: .

El resultado es:

```
shell# revdep-rebuild

In file included from cdaudio-ng.c:37:

/usr/include/cdio/cdio.h:80:25: error: cdio/cdtext.h: No such file or directory

cdaudio-ng.c:40:23: error: cdio/cdda.h: No such file or directory

make[6]: *** [cdaudio-ng.dep] Error 1

[K[0;31mFailed to generate dependencies![0m

make[5]: *** [depend] Error 1

make[4]: *** [all] Error 1

make[3]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3253:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r3/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 [33;01m*[0m you have the following choices:

 [32;01m*[0m - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 [32;01m*[0m - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 [32;01m*[0m   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 [32;01m*[0m - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 [32;01m*[0m - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 [32;01m*[0m   remove temporary files, and try again.

 [32;01m*[0m   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m To remove temporary files, please run:

 [32;01m*[0m rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

----------

## chumi

Según equery, el include que falta lo proporciona libcdio:

```
jesus@LinuxQUAD ~ $ equery b /usr/include/cdio/cdio.h

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/include/cdio/cdio.h in *... ]

dev-libs/libcdio-0.80 (/usr/include/cdio/cdio.h)

```

Probablemente el USE necesario para que se instale como dependencia sea 'cdio':

```
jesus@LinuxQUAD ~ $ euse -i cdio

global use flags (searching: cdio)

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: cdio)

[-    ] cdio (media-video/mplayer):

Use libcdio for CD support (instead of cdparanoia)

[-    ] cdio (media-video/vlc):

Enables CD input and control library support.

```

Espero que así funcione.

Saludos!!

----------

## Diabliyo

He agregado a la variable USE "cdio" y "cdaudio-ng", he realizado revdep-rebuild y el mismo error  :Sad: , despues realize solamente emerge adacious-plugins y oviamente el mismo error....

Alguna idea ??

----------

## Txema

emerge -av dev-libs/libcdio

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> emerge -av dev-libs/libcdio

 

Ya lo tenia instalado y el error persiste:

```
emerge --search libcdio

Searching...  

[ Results for search key : libcdio ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  dev-libs/libcdio

      Latest version available: 0.80

      Latest version installed: 0.80

      Size of files: 2,034 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/libcdio/

      Description:   A library to encapsulate CD-ROM reading and control

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Diabliyo,  www-client/pybugz es tu amigo:

```
~ $ bugz search cdio

 * Using http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

 * Searching for 'cdio' 

 249038 flameeyes            dev-libs/libcdio-0.81 version bump

 251027 chainsaw             media-plugins/audacious-plugins + dev-libs/libcdio[minimal] - /usr/include/cdio/cdi
```

Como ves, es un bug y al momento de escribir esto todavía no está resuelto.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Diabliyo,  www-client/pybugz es tu amigo:
> 
> ```
> ~ $ bugz search cdio
> 
> ...

 

El error al intentar instalarce audacious-plugins aun persiste  :Sad: .

Una vez que instale pybugz corri bugz en busca del cdio (asi como lo expuso usted) y me salio un error:

```
shell# bugz search cdio

* Using http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

 * Searching for 'cdio' 

 249038 flameeyes            dev-libs/libcdio-0.81 version bump

 251027 chainsaw             media-plugins/audacious-plugins + dev-libs/libcdio[minimal] - /usr/include/cdio/cdio.h:80:25: error: cdio/cdtext.h: No such
```

El error especifico es: /usr/include/cdio/cdio.h:80:25: error: cdio/cdtext.h: No such

Despues accedi a: /usr/include/cdio/, abri el archivo cdio.h y me posicione en la linea 80 y esta linea invoca la cabezera cdio/cdtext.h. Despues liste el contenido del directorio /usr/include/cdio/ y no existe la cabecera cdtext.h  :Sad: .

Me he buscado en google la cabecera cdtext.h y he encontrado la cabecera para la version de libcdio que tengo instalada, he copiado el archivo cdtext.h a la direccion /usr/include/cdio/, despues volvi a correr bugz search cdio y el error persiste. Asumo que no ha visualizado el archivo copiado (cdtext.h), como puedo hacer que lo visualize ???

Que puedo hacer al respecto ??

----------

## Diabliyo

Me estoy deseperando al no poder solucionar este problema  :Sad: , creen que sirva de algo actualizar el sistema ???

Como seria mejor actualizar ??

1- emerge -u world

2- emerge -uD world

3- emerge -uDN world

Ya que al parecer existente como 150 actualizaciones  :Very Happy:  !! jojojo.....

bye bye

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo continuaria compilando con emerge loquesea --skip-first de esa manera veria hasta donde llega y a esperar a que se solucione lo del bug.

Ya se que es una solucion poco limpia, pero si estas compilando con la rama ~ ese tipo de problemas se te van a presentar de vez en cuando.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Yo continuaria compilando con emerge loquesea --skip-first de esa manera veria hasta donde llega y a esperar a que se solucione lo del bug.
> 
> Ya se que es una solucion poco limpia, pero si estas compilando con la rama ~ ese tipo de problemas se te van a presentar de vez en cuando.

 

Ok, esta bien... Pero en este caso, el paquete que no deja continuar la compilaion es el 3er paquete de 4, como me salto la instalacion del 3er paquete ???

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Compila hasta el 3er paquete, cuando emerge falle usa --skipfirst como argumento para saltearte el que antes era tercer paquete, que ahora será el primero  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## chumi

Según creo entender en la explicación del bug en cuestión, debería bastar con emerger libcdio con el flag minimal desactivado:

```
IF libcdio is compiled with the "minimal" USE flag.

As I've seen neat and useful error messages when a specific USE flag is needed,

we should change this to tell the user to compile libcdio without minimal.
```

Mi ingles es pésimo, pero parece que el bug está abierto para pedir que el ebuild lance un mensaje de error diciendo que es necesario emerger dev-libs/libcdio SIN el use 'minimal'

Que haya suerte...

PD: No conocía bugz. Sencillamente genial. Instalado y disfrutándolo...

----------

## Diabliyo

 *chumi wrote:*   

> Según creo entender en la explicación del bug en cuestión, debería bastar con emerger libcdio con el flag minimal desactivado:
> 
> ```
> IF libcdio is compiled with the "minimal" USE flag.
> 
> ...

 

Fuiste mi salvacion chumi, simplemente edite mi make.conf la variable USE y cambie de minimal a -minimal y asunto arreglado, audacious-plugins ya compilo sin errores, ahora correre revdep-rebuild haber que si ahora si termina y no se queda en otro error jejeje !!!

Mas tarde les cuento..

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Despues de no tener mucho tiempo para continuar por cuestiones de trabajo, ahora retomo el tema y les platico que, por fin revdep-rebuilt puede completar al 100% sin mencionan ningun error respecto a enlaces rotos ni nada. Pero aun asi el problema principal persiste  :Sad: . 

Si intento invocar cedega o una emesene me sale el mismo error:

```
shell# cedega

F1 2009-02-24 00:01:30,977 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk

shell# /usr/local/emesene/emesene

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/emesene/emesene", line 31, in <module>

    import Controller

  File "/usr/local/emesene/Controller.py", line 21, in <module>

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk
```

Cedega lo instale desde portage, y emesene lo instale utilizando el tar.gz de la pagina oficial de emesene, debido a que portage no brinda la instalacion de emesene !!...

bye bye

----------

## afkael

qué pasa si intentas reemerger esas aplicaciones? cedega y emesene.. (puedes instalar emesene desde el overlay de sabayón)

haz un --pretend

```
emerge -p cedega
```

y comenta que sale.

Saludos

PD: Me parece que estás cometiendo un error, cuando quieras compilar una aplicación con un nuevo use no lo agreges al make.conf a menos que sean uses globales que quieres para todo tu sistema, sino usa el archivo /etc/portage/package.use de esta forma:

```
categoria/paquete use -use
```

----------

## Diabliyo

Dejo abajo el resultado del comando -p que me pediste, y no entiendo porque aparece Rf :S... Ya re-instale cedega (emerge cedega) y aun si sigue persistiendo el mismo error y vuelve aparecer Rf cuando hago -p.

```
shell# emere -p cedega

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   Rf  ] app-emulation/cedega-6.0.2 

```

----------

## afkael

he releido el post completo y veo que has tenido múchos problemas, lo que haría es lo siguiente.. primero actualizar el árbol de portage y tratar de upgradear el sistema con --newuse, y fijate de tenér estos paquetes instalados:

```
pygtk 11

pygobject

pycairo

dbus-python
```

tengo la impresión que has agregado o quitado uses a tu make.conf y no has echo un --newuse después. También,  si tienes un programa que específicamente requiera de una use determinada es mejor que uses package.use, asi si por ejemplo necesitabas dev-libs/libcdio sin el use 'minimal' tuviste que poner en ese archivo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-libs/libcdio -minimal

 

 y no modificar el make.conf

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Para hacr mas limpio mi procedimiento de resolucion del problema, les dejo informacion sobre los que he realizado para ver si asi se soluciona  :Sad: .

make.conf

```
shell# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="cddb cdaudio cdio xcb gsd mozilla-firefox firefox firefox-bin mysql apache2 php5 -minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs hdri -jbig jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib perl nls python -debug -doc startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq java"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

```

Despues de mostrar mi make.conf y tenerlo como el que siempre uso, sin hacerle cambios, realize lo siguiente:

```
shell# emerge --sync

shell# emrge -u world

shell# emerge -uD rowld

shell# emerge -uDN world

shell# emerge --sync

shell# revdep-rebuild
```

Todo el proceso se cumpli con exito, las atualizaciones (las 3) se completaron exitosamente y el revdep-rebuild tambien exitosamente sin mostrar enlaces rotos ni nada.

Despues procedi a intentar ejecutar las aplicaciones cedega y emesene y el mismo error  :Sad: .

[hr]

Sobre lo que me aconsejas afkael, como podria instalar emesene con el overlay de sabayon ??.. Vaya, no tengo idea de como hacerlo y tampoco como empezar :S.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> como podria instalar emesene con el overlay de sabayon 

 

no es nada recomendable usar un ebuild del overlay sabayon, puedes tener todo tipo de problemas.

aqui hay otro ebuild por si quires probarlo y hay tb. un ebuild en el bugzilla. Ahi tb. han puesto las instrucciones de como poder instalarlo con portage.

Recuerda que son ebuilds expermientales que pueden funcionar o no.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   como podria instalar emesene con el overlay de sabayon  
> 
> no es nada recomendable usar un ebuild del overlay sabayon, puedes tener todo tipo de problemas.
> 
> aqui hay otro ebuild por si quires probarlo y hay tb. un ebuild en el bugzilla. Ahi tb. han puesto las instrucciones de como poder instalarlo con portage.
> ...

 

Ok, seguire tu consejo..

Pero de momento, me hice del overlay de sabayon, instale los paqetes necesarios, agrege el overlay a make.conf y pude instalar el emesene usando: emerge emesene, pero le problema es le mismo.

```
shell# emesene

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emesene", line 31, in <module>

    import Controller

  File "/usr/share/emesene/Controller.py", line 21, in <module>

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk

shell# cedega

F1 2009-03-04 15:31:08,132 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk
```

Tambien hace poco instale una aplicacion que necesite usar para dividir audios, mezclar audios, distorcionar, etc... este es jokosher, es muy parecido al cooledit, asi que lo instale desde portage y me tope con la misma sorpresa  :Sad: .

```
shell# jokosher

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/jokosher", line 26, in <module>

    import Jokosher.Globals as Globals

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/Jokosher/Globals.py", line 16, in <module>

    import pygtk

ImportError: No module named pygtk
```

Como ya les comente, he realizado ya: emerge -u world, emerge -uD world y emerge -uDN world.

Que puedo hacer ???

----------

## gringo

lo que yo creo que está pasando es que hace poco entró python-2.5.x en estable y si has actualizado a esta versión, implica que hay que recompilar todos los módulos python. Comprueba que efectivamente has actualizado a la última versión de python, aunque por una de las salidas que pegas parece que ya está claro.

Para esto se usa normalmente python-updater all, pero si ya has recompilado pygtk y alguno mas, entiendo que igual es problema de este software en concreto.

A ver si el python-updater te saca del apuro.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

afkael, he aqui informacion que no publique cuando me aconsejarte actualizar el arbol de portage con -u, -uD y -uDN. Es sobre las aplicaciones que me dijiste me asegurara tener instaladas, aqui los resultados:

```
shell# emerge --search pygtk

*  dev-python/pygtk

      Latest version available: 2.12.1-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.12.1-r2

      Size of files: 2,124 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description:   GTK+2 bindings for Python

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  dev-python/pygtkglext

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 340 kB

      Homepage:      http://gtkglext.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Python bindings to GtkGLExt

      License:       LGPL-2.1 GPL-2

*  dev-python/pygtksourceview

      Latest version available: 2.2.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 261 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description:   GTK+2 bindings for Python

      License:       LGPL-2.1

shell# emerge --search pygobj

*  dev-python/pygobject

      Latest version available: 2.14.2

      Latest version installed: 2.14.2

      Size of files: 358 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description:   GLib's GObject library bindings for Python

      License:       LGPL-2

shell# emerge --search pycairo

*  dev-python/pycairo

      Latest version available: 1.4.12

      Latest version installed: 1.4.12

      Size of files: 478 kB

      Homepage:      http://cairographics.org/pycairo/

      Description:   Python wrapper for cairo vector graphics library

      License:       || ( LGPL-2.1 MPL-1.1 )

shell# emerge --search dbus-py 

*  dev-python/dbus-python

      Latest version available: 0.82.4

      Latest version installed: 0.82.4

      Size of files: 462 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/

      Description:   Python bindings for the D-Bus messagebus.

      License:       MIT
```

gringo, he desinstalado el layman y por consiguiente la informacion de /usr/portage/local/layman/, despues desinstale el emesene que me bajo sabayon. Despues instale el ebuild en mi portage comun, hize emerge --search emesene y obtuve el resultado del propio portage  :Very Happy: .

Instale el emesene2 que proporciona el portage debido a la instalacion del ebuild que me aconsejaste, pero aun asi, el mismo problema:

```
shell# emesene2-start

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "emesene.py", line 2, in <module>

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk
```

----------

## ekz

¿Has ejecutado python-updater tras la última actualización que hiciste? Igual no pierdes nada con ejecutarlo de nuevo.

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ¿Has ejecutado python-updater tras la última actualización que hiciste? Igual no pierdes nada con ejecutarlo de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos

 

He ejecutado python-updater y el programa mismo menciona que esta haciendo la actualizaciond a 2.4 a 2.5, por lo cual el proceso de compilacion lo realiza asi (mas o menos):

1- Menciona que est pasando de 2.4 a 2.5.

2- Recompila dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2.

3- Recompila x11-libs/vte-0.16.14.

Finaliza supuestamente el proceso con exito, pero si vuelvo a hacer el mismo comando, otra vez se repite todo :S, a veces me da la impresion que no lo actualiza. Para comprobar que estoy utilizando python-2.5, realize lo siguiente:

```
shell# eselect python list

[1] 2.4

[2] 2.5 *
```

Como ven, tengo seleccionado el python-2.5. Bueno, lo curioso es que despues de que realize python-updater, al intentar ejecutar emesene el error cambio por esto:

```
shell# emesene-start

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "emesene.py", line 7, in <module>

    import dialog

  File "/usr/share/emesene2/dialog.py", line 26, in <module>

    import utils

  File "/usr/share/emesene2/utils.py", line 5, in <module>

    import protocol

  File "/usr/share/emesene2/protocol/__init__.py", line 20, in <module>

    from Session import Session

  File "/usr/share/emesene2/protocol/Session.py", line 26, in <module>

    import protocol.Logger

  File "/usr/share/emesene2/protocol/Logger.py", line 4, in <module>

    import sqlite3.dbapi2 as sqlite

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/sqlite3/__init__.py", line 24, in <module>

    from dbapi2 import *

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 27, in <module>

    from _sqlite3 import *

ImportError: No module named _sqlite3
```

Ahora vemos que se especifica el modulo _sqlite3, asi que comprobe esto:

```
shell# emerge --search pysql

*  dev-python/pysqlite

      Latest version available: 2.4.1

      Latest version installed: 2.4.1

      Size of files: 83 kB

      Homepage:      http://pysqlite.org/

      Description:   Python wrapper for the local database Sqlite

      License:       pysqlite
```

Por si las dudas, volvi a emerger pysqlite, pero el error persistio :S

POR ULTIMO, solo decirles que despues de utilizar python-updater, cedega ya pudo correr satisfactoriamente, solo falta emesene.

----------

## gringo

si el python-updater solo te ha recompilado tres paquetes ... igual que no te ha compilado todo lo que debía.

Estás ejecutando python-updater all , no ? Que pasa si recompilas el paquete pysqlite ? 

Y recuerda lo que te mencioné arriba, el emesene este puede funcionar o no.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si el python-updater solo te ha recompilado tres paquetes ... igual que no te ha compilado todo lo que debía.
> 
> Estás ejecutando python-updater all , no ? Que pasa si recompilas el paquete pysqlite ? 
> 
> Y recuerda lo que te mencioné arriba, el emesene este puede funcionar o no.
> ...

 

Pues volvi a emerger pysqlite una vez termino el comando python-updater, pero todo continuo igual :S, vaya, emesene tira el mismo error. Por otro lado, el comando python-updater all no es reconocido :S:

```
shell# python-updater all

python-updater -- Find & rebuild packages broken due to a python upgrade

Usage: python-updater [OPTION]

Options:

    -h, --help      Print usage

    -V, --version   Print version

    -p, --pretend   Pretend (don't do anything)

    -v, --verbose   Increase verbosity (may be specified multiple times)

    -o PYVER, --old-version PYVER

                    Set old python version to upgrade from to PYVER

    -i, --ignore-versions

                    Ignore versions when remerging packages

                    (still respects SLOTs)

    -P PM, --package-manager PM

                    Use package manager PM, where PM can be one of:

          * portage (Default)

          * pkgcore

          * paludis

    -c CMD, --command CMD

                    Pipe found packages to command CMD instead of invoking package

                    manager. Only for debug and script use.

    -eCHECK --enable-CHECK

                    Enable CHECK where CHECK can be one of:

                    * eclass   (Disabled by default)

                    * pylibdir (Enabled by default)

                    * soname   (Enabled by default)

                    * manual   (Enabled by default)

    -dCHECK --disable-CHECK

                    Disable CHECK. See --enable option for a list of checks

See CHECKS section in the manpage for explanations about checks and

EXAMPLES section to learn how to use them.

unrecognised option: all

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por otro lado, el comando python-updater all no es reconocido

 

mea culpa, simpre confundo python-updater con perl-cleaner, a este último si se le pude pasar all.

Si sigue pasando lo mismo con el emesene, no tengo ni idea la verdad, prueba con usar la versión que está en ~arch de pysqlite. Cuando se usan fuentes muy recientes, como es el caso de los ebuilds que te he puesto, normalmente suele ser una buena idea tener todas las dependencias tb. de ~arch.

saluetes

----------

